# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Star Ship Deck Plans

## Gamerprinter

So I've been binge designing star ship deck plans over the past year. The 600 ton Heavy Corsair star ship was the last one I posted here. Well here's what I've created since:

The *Crusader class Close Escort star* ship serves as the workhorse of the Masonic Navy, yes, this is from the fleet operated by the Interstellar Brotherhood of Freemasonry. The crew members that crew the ship are all members of the Order of the Knights Templar - this is a Templar ship.

About 20 years ago, a rich find of industrial metals was found in a remote star system by one of the smaller megacorporations, Cryodyne. The find was so rich, that larger corporations, whom that firm owed monies to, pressed their own warships into the system to claim it for their own. Events leading to a major war among 3 megacorporations. In order to avoid hostilities, and Cryodyne knowing they would ultimately lose, the CEO was a member of the Masonic brotherhood and was sure that the CEOs of the two larger companies were also members, so the Cryodyne CEO claimed the planet and star system to the Order of Freemasonry - which not only precipitated a hot war, the Masons were to grow to a major interstellar power with this claim. Since that time, various orders have built full scale replicas of the Pyramid of Giza, King Solomon's Temple, the Hagia Sophia and other great structures, especially cathedrals of old Earth and rebirthed the Masons to greater power than it ever had. The Knights Templars became the defensive arm of the Masons of this star system.

In the top deck (first image shown) is a worship chantry with alter at the center. The last image is the ship's boat found in the cargo hold of the lower deck, which contains a modular armored ATV in the front section.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The next star ship is the *1200 ton Peregrine class Fast Diplomatic Sloop*. This ship was designed to carry a minimal crew of select naval officers and crew, and a diplomat, usually an imperial ambassador, his body guard and personal steward. In Traveller RPG terms this ship has Jump/6, Maneuver/6, intended to be the fastest ship available, in order to transport a diplomat to a contested location in the shortest time possible. Most of the interior space is taken up by fuel, drive engines and the bridge, with crew and diplomat area less than 25% of the ship's interior space - the ship is essentially a flying gas tank, with enough fuel processors to fully fill up in 12 hours after a fuel scoop.

The ambassador diplomat has a luxury stateroom of 8 displacement tons - twice that as his body guard and steward, even more than the ship's crew.

With a lack of cargo space aboard this ship, the ship's boat has a rather large cargo bay of its own, and all the diplomats attire and accouterments for diplomacy is found here. 

This was a personal commission with the knowledge that I would publicly release this after completely the commission.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The next star ship will used in one of the 4 horror one-shot adventure modules being written by Trevor H. Gulliver, that I will publish called Dead in Space. This is a naval Destroyer Escort of the Imperial Japanese Interstellar Navy. This ship was commanded by an aristocrat's nephew (which is why the top deck includes a garden shrine) who was assassinated on this ship, and now haunts the ship as a powerful ghost. Since the assassination, the ship has been kept in mothballs, but the emperor has demanded that the ship be refitted and returned to active duty. The maintenance crews, however, have reported strange incidents and accidents that have occurred aboard it, even lethal incidents. An adventure will investigate...

Notably, I placed the Japanese WW2 Rising Sun flag on the hull...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

This is a second star ship featured in the horror one-shot series which is a *10,000 ton Jersey class Prison Transport* star ship. I named the class after the infamous British vessel in New York harbor during the Revolutionary War that served as a prison ship for colonial soldiers. The crew works in the five forward decks. The central part of the ship is one massive cargo bay (nine decks high) containing prisoners kept in stackable cells that can be rotated and rearranged. Prisoners are kept in cold sleep while aboard the transport, but their time aboard does not count against their sentence period. The rear section contains the power plant and drive. Because the ship only features a single triple turret. For added defense is the _65 ton Lion Fish class Fighter Escort_.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a mining outpost called Hell Station that is located on a young planetoid with active volcanoes. The station includes the topside deck which acts as administration and star port. The next level down is warehouse level, below that is the habitat level with both dorm rooms and suites for the management. The lowest level is the mine itself.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a 100 ton Raider Trader called the Skate class star ship. This was featured in my Rude Awakening entry to the 2016 One Page Dungeon Contest - which earned the Penultimate Winner's Circle award.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's my version of the Firefly star ship from the television series, though this ship will not be published since it is close to IP in design, but for those that want to use it in their games, here it is, including the ship's boat (including Inora's ship).

GP

----------


## Redrobes

You sure have been busy...

You have a very strong colour and decals going on. You see all these films with space ships in them all discoloured and grimey and I always did wonder - if its in space with no atmosphere then whats making them grimey ???? Maybe there is stuff which would make it so but I always think that if you have the technology to go into space then you can probably make something which keeps them clean. So I reckon that clean ships with strong decals would most likely be closer to the reality.

----------


## KhorsKan

It is really excellent!!
Thank you very much for all these spaceships !

Thank you quite in particular for Firefly !!  :Smile:

----------


## NinjazxEleven

[QUOTE=Gamerprinter;309781]Here's a mining outpost called Hell Station that is located on a young planetoid with active volcanoes. The station includes the topside deck which acts as administration and star port. The next level down is warehouse level, below that is the habitat level with both dorm rooms and suites for the management. The lowest level is the mine itself.
I'm going to use it for my FATE condensed Lions of the Outer Rim campaign.  Similar to the Expanse setting.  Thanks!

----------


## iasii

Morning All.

Just to say I know NOTHING about building using the tools you guys use, but wanted to share something i built in EXCEL of all programs. Please humour me and lend a critique or two. Thanks!

----------


## iasii

> Morning All.
> 
> Just to say I know NOTHING about building using the tools you guys use, but wanted to share something i built in EXCEL of all programs. Please humour me and lend a critique or two. Thanks!


edit: Above was inspired to shoehorn into this Star Wars VY-330 render that I found on the net by Alexander Ivanov

----------


## MatteBlack

Wow, you created/drew this in Excel?!?  I'm impressed and nice job.

----------

